# Canadian White Ensign



## funnelstays

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2013/05/02/ns-navy-flag-ensign.html

Canadian naval vessels have changed back to old protocol and swapped the Jack and made it the ensign. See the CBC link.

(Pint)Slainte Will


----------



## E.Martin

*New Ensign*



funnelstays said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2013/05/02/ns-navy-flag-ensign.html
> 
> Canadian naval vessels have changed back to old protocol and swapped the Jack and made it the ensign. See the CBC link.
> 
> (Pint)Slainte Will


Would still like to see the Jack in the corner but must go with the times.
Congratulations on the new flag (Looks good)


----------



## ben27

good morning funnelstays,yesterday.13:12.re:canadian white flag.congratulations on their new flag.as e,martin said,you go with the times,and to all the Canadian seaman who did not come home.may they rest in peace.they did a lot in the battle of the atlantic to help win ww2.great post.regards ben27


----------



## Samsette

*Put out more flags*

Will they never stop?(POP)


----------

